
Show HN: Skylinesort, a new fast sorting algorithm - daniel-cussen
http://www.skylinesort.com/animation.html
======
daniel-cussen
OP here. This algo is a reasonable alternative to quicksort in a large variety
of use cases.

Explanation:
[http://www.skylinesort.com/skylinesort.pdf](http://www.skylinesort.com/skylinesort.pdf)

C code:
[http://www.skylinesort.com/skylinesort.c.txt](http://www.skylinesort.com/skylinesort.c.txt)

~~~
brennebeck
Your site appears to be down?

